# DFW Train ride - 2008 version



## innergel

There has been a lot more chatter about the Train ride lately. So this is the thread to work out the details. I figure we can knock them out in a few months. Last year the ride was the first weekend in May, IIRC. I'm assuming we are shooting for a similar time frame this go around. I also recall when we tried to do the Fall 2007 version that we wanted to go the opposite direction. I'm all for that if everyone else is. 

Primarily we need a route and a date. I'm willing to coordinate the Dallas portion of the route again. I'm thinking through Uptown - Highland Park somehow and then across. You FW guys can do that part and we'll hook up in the middle somewhere. 

It's probably a bit early to post this, but there has been interest from non-DFW types. So if we could at least settle on a date fairly soon that would allow others to make some plans to join us.


----------



## JeffN

Innergel - thanks for resurrecting this thread! This is a great idea. I can do May 10th or 17th given that we establish a date soon. I think we should avoid May 3rd because that's the date of Shiner Gasp.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I'm in.....I've been doing a lot of solo riding from North Richland Hills to Dallas via HP and UP...There are some great roads in that part of town


----------



## innergel

JeffN! Glad to see you are still around. 

Dave, I'm thinking from the train station through the West End, around the AAC and up that direction into HP/UP. Definitely nice roads through there. 

Either May 10 or 17 is fine with me. Let's let some others chime in and we'll see which one comes out ahead.


----------



## RoyIII

I am in!


----------



## Alx

Count me in!


----------



## innergel

Preferred dates people! We need comments on the two dates posted. If you are OK with either, then say that too, pls. 

PS - I'm glad you are in. Spread the word.


----------



## Dave Hickey

*I'm good with either of the May dates*

I'm good with either of the May dates. Do we want to wait that long?


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm good with either of the May dates. Do we want to wait that long?


I'm certainly open to an earlier date. 

I just threw out the May timeframe because it was what we did last year and to give us a starting point.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Can you add a poll to an eixisting thread? I think polls allows for 5 different catagories(or dates in this case). 

let's do a poll with the dates.April 19. 26, May 3,10 and 16.


----------



## wickedlite44

Please excuse my ignorance, but what is get together training for? What kind of pace are we talking about here?


----------



## Dave Hickey

wickedlite44 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but what is get together training for? What kind of pace are we talking about here?



Sorry for not being clear....Most of us did the ride last year.

It's a _Train_ing ride.

Last year, a group of Dallas area riders took the Trinity Railway Express from Dallas to Fort Worth where they met the Fort Worth riders. As a group we rode from Fort Worth to Dallas and the Fort Worth group caught the train back to FW..

Pace is conversational/social.no hammerfest.... I'll guess 15mph(maybe not even that fast)..The majority rode fixed geared bikes but it's not a requirement

This year, we're going to reverse the route... It will be around 50 miles or so...


----------



## wickedlite44

thanks for the heads up. I'm in, and I went ahead and voted for all but the May 16th, Friday, ride.


----------



## innergel

wickedlite44 said:


> thanks for the heads up. I'm in, and I went ahead and voted for all but the May 16th, Friday, ride.


Sorry. That should have been Saturday May 17.


----------



## culdeus

I'll make a real honest effort to do this thing this time. Anyone gonna get a MMR up for this?


----------



## GScot

Count me and the Mrs in. We'll figure out what date we like and vote in a day or so. We'll want to start in FTW and end up there too.


----------



## JayTee

You know, although May seems far away for you locals, those of us who really need to play a weekend around it appreciate the advance notice. In fact, once a date is set I'm recommend extending notice to a few other forums in case there's any momentum to make it a bigger gathering!


----------



## innergel

Voting should be considered closed in the other poll, and May 10 is the clear favorite by about 2 to 1. So May 10 it is. We should probably post this to the other forums to see if we can increase participation this year. 

Now it's time to work out the route. The only things that have been decided thus far are:

1. We will be going the reverse direction from before, counter-clockwise. 
2. Dallas Union Station and Ft Worth Intermodal Transportation Center are the two main meeting points. You can pick up the group anywhere along the route if you desire. 
3. We'll ride in the morning, same as last year. 

Everything else is open for discussion.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I'm ready..... We'll probably go around the southside of DFW this year instead of the northside.


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm ready..... We'll probably go around the southside of DFW this year instead of the northside.


Can you tell me what you are thinking about for an approximate meeting location on the east side of the airport? We'll work the route from Union Station over to where ever that is.


----------



## Chris H

I just put May 10th on my calendar. I'll turn in a request on my next shift to make sure I've got it off.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Story Lane or Northside Dr. They merge and dead end into East Airfield Dr.


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> Story Lane or Northside Dr. They merge and dead end into East Airfield Dr.


Cool. I'll work from this direction to that general vicinity.

FYI, I was at Dave Cheakas's shop on Saturday dropping off the Merckx fork for painting and told him about the ride. He said we should plan the route to stop by his shop and he'd have us a little refreshment setup. I thought was a great idea, although we'll have to plan in an extra hour to listen to him talk  He's a nice guy. 

He mentioned your frame and the framebuilders show. I kind of got a chuckle to hear it from his side.


----------



## Dave Hickey

innergel said:


> Cool. I'll work from this direction to that general vicinity.
> 
> FYI, I was at Dave Cheakas's shop on Saturday dropping off the Merckx fork for painting and told him about the ride. He said we should plan the route to stop by his shop and he'd have us a little refreshment setup. I thought was a great idea, although we'll have to plan in an extra hour to listen to him talk  He's a nice guy.
> 
> He mentioned your frame and the framebuilders show. I kind of got a chuckle to hear it from his side.



The route I've been taking to Dallas goes near his house... It's bike route 380, 320? It's a winding road with some HUGE homes....I never knew that area existed


----------



## culdeus

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm ready..... We'll probably go around the southside of DFW this year instead of the northside.


Wait, you talking about the airport or the city?


----------



## JeffN

*I'm in*

Got it on the calendar too. I've also invited some other cycling enthusiasts from Rockwall, one of whom rides a Cheaka. I can't wait. Should be a lot of fun. Thanks Innergel and Dave for arranging the route. You guys did a great job last time. Will this get posted in other forums to generate more participation?


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> The route I've been taking to Dallas goes near his house... It's bike route 380, 320? It's a winding road with some HUGE homes....I never knew that area existed



Good deal. I worked out a tentative route to Dave's shop from Union Station. It basically goes past the AAC picks up the Katy Trail through Uptown across Highland Park and then winds around to Dave's. Should be scenic with not much traffic. I'm a little stuck with how to get from Dave's over to Irving, but we should be able to work it out. The route is saved on my other computer. When I get back to work I'll post it. We can definitely refine it as it's just a first pass. 

JeffN, I'm glad you are coming and bringing some other Rockwall-ian-ites!

PS - I've got a nasty case of the flu. I'll be back in very sporadically until Monday or so.


----------



## FlynG

I just checked to see if I could catch the Train from Little Rock to Dallas. 

I could and the price was $54 each way per person, optional "roomette" for an additional $78. I was thinking MS G and I might ride it down.. BUT the departure time out of LIT is 3:10AM and gets in at noon. I could do SWA cheaper than that too but then I'd have to figure out how to get the bike boxed and probably extra fees with that too. 

So little diesel VW it will be. Do you locals know which Hilton or Marriot chain hotels are closest to the Dallas terminal end or best meeting place prior to that? I've got points I can use for any of their hotels. 

FlynG


----------



## innergel

*Dallas route from Union Station - version 1*

I figured we'd go up past the AAC and catch the Katy Trail or nearby roads to Highland Park and then across. This is only v1 and I haven't driven it yet to assure it's relatively car free and safe so feel free to suggest alternate routes. We can easily go through downtown Dallas on Commerce Street and cross over to Uptown and catch the Katy Trail if desired. 

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1725690

Anyway, here's version 1.


----------



## JayTee

So, we are meeting in Dallas? Or Ft. Worth? I'm con-foo-zed. What time? I need to confirm with the other half that a weekend trip to Dallas works that weekend, but it is my intention to come.


----------



## Dave Hickey

JayTee said:


> So, we are meeting in Dallas? Or Ft. Worth? I'm con-foo-zed. What time? I need to confirm with the other half that a weekend trip to Dallas works that weekend, but it is my intention to come.



We're doing the reverse route this year so the Fort Worth riders will catch the fiirst train over to Dallas. As group we'll all ride from Dallas to Fort Worth and the Dallas riders will catch the train home..

I'll have to check the train schedule but I'd guess we'll( Fort Worth group) will be over in Dallas around 9:30-10:00.. You are most welcome to join us either location


----------



## innergel

Train schedule here

On Saturdays, the Ft Worth train leaves at 830am from the Intermodal station, arriving at Union Station in Dallas at 935am. So we'll set those times as the meeting times in both locations. 

Dave, are you working on the Ft Worth route? Anyone else have any comments on the Dallas section? We still need a link point.



Dave Hickey said:


> We're doing the reverse route this year so the Fort Worth riders will catch the fiirst train over to Dallas. As group we'll all ride from Dallas to Fort Worth and the Dallas riders will catch the train home..
> 
> I'll have to check the train schedule but I'd guess we'll( Fort Worth group) will be over in Dallas around 9:30-10:00.. You are most welcome to join us either location


----------



## Dave Hickey

I'll work on the FTW part...It will be very similar to last years only we will exit the airport via East Airfield Dr and Valley View( we are going around the southern side of the airport instead of the northern side)


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> I'll work on the FTW part...It will be very similar to last years only we will exit the airport via East Airfield Dr and Valley View( we are going around the southern side of the airport instead of the northern side)


That's actually enter the airport at that spot, since we are going the other direction. Either way, I know what you meant. From that spot, Northgate is a nice road. That's an option as a connector. 

I'm having a difficult time with the route the way it stands now. The part of town where Dave Cheakas lives is very nice but between there and DFW Airport is kind of sketchy. There doesn't seem to be a lot of easy passage past the major roads and the neighborhoods are dicey. So this is a plea for help from the Dallas group. Help with the route planning. Otherwise I'm going to take us up north and we'll go across the same way we came last year. Not a bad option, but I was hoping for something different.


----------



## Creakyknees

I rode with some guys at White Rock earlier this year, DORBA guys if I recall, they say they come over from that way. I'll post up on DORBA and see if I can find 'em.

edit - I looked at the gmap route. Looks like from there, Storey Lane then around the N side of Texas Stadium is your only option. Then you hit the UD campus and Northgate.

So the question is, how busy is Storey Lane going to be?


----------



## innergel

Creakyknees said:


> I rode with some guys at White Rock earlier this year, DORBA guys if I recall, they say they come over from that way. I'll post up on DORBA and see if I can find 'em.
> 
> edit - I looked at the gmap route. Looks like from there, Storey Lane then around the N side of Texas Stadium is your only option. Then you hit the UD campus and Northgate.
> 
> So the question is, how busy is Storey Lane going to be?


Here's a route update  that includes Storey Lane. I don't know that road too well, so it may not be an option as far as traffic goes. I also went south around Texas Stadium and hooked us up with Grauwyler, which I also don't know about. 

Creaky, if you hear from the DORBA guys, please post it up. Thanks for this suggestion.


----------



## Dave Hickey

South around Texas stadium is a b----...Irving Blvd is possible up until Loop 12 but anything else is very hard... Getting over the levee near Regal Rd is very difficult( there are only one or two rds and they have a ton of traffic)... I prefer the northern route that takes you north of Love Field....

As for Story, it's not bad at all on Saturday. There are other options...The service road of 161 is an easy ride and it takes you almost all the way to DFW. Northgate(?) is another.... I'll work up some maps this week


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> South around Texas stadium is a b----...Irving Blvd is possible up until Loop 12 but anything else is very hard... Getting over the levee near Regal Rd is very difficult( there are only one or two rds and they have a ton of traffic)... I prefer the northern route that takes you north of Love Field....
> 
> As for Story, it's not bad at all on Saturday. There are other options...The service road of 161 is an easy ride and it takes you almost all the way to DFW. Northgate(?) is another.... I'll work up some maps this week


Check my second option http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1768735. It crosses the levee on Storey Rd. I specifically made a large loop south of Texas Stadium because I didn't see any roads north of it. I think those roads are through business parks and apartments, so they should be fairly light as far as traffic goes. I'm certainly open to a safer route if we can work one out. 

The other option I can see on the gmap site is leaving Dave's and going north to Lombardy Ln (see mile marker 13 on the map) and taking Lombardy over to California Crossing, then south on Wildwood to hook up with Northgate. That neighborhood by Bachman is dicey as well, so I'll have to go drive it before we finalize. 

Everyone, any and all input on the route is appreciated. Please consider the two options posted as suggestions only. If we can work them out, then great. But if there is a safer route, then by all means post it up. We can use that one instead.


----------



## Jeff in Texas

innergel said:


> Check my second option http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1768735. It crosses the levee on Storey Rd. I specifically made a large loop south of Texas Stadium because I didn't see any roads north of it. I think those roads are through business parks and apartments, so they should be fairly light as far as traffic goes. I'm certainly open to a safer route if we can work one out.
> 
> The other option I can see on the gmap site is leaving Dave's and going north to Lombardy Ln (see mile marker 13 on the map) and taking Lombardy over to California Crossing, then south on Wildwood to hook up with Northgate. That neighborhood by Bachman is dicey as well, so I'll have to go drive it before we finalize.
> 
> Everyone, any and all input on the route is appreciated. Please consider the two options posted as suggestions only. If we can work them out, then great. But if there is a safer route, then by all means post it up. We can use that one instead.


I'll do some scouting for a good crossover point for 35E. Best bet probably is Storey Lane and points north of there. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I like the route by Overlake Dr, keep going north to Lombardy to California Crossing..I've ridden that many times and it's safe...Overlake Dr is so-so neigborhood but I've ridden it without problems..


----------



## Chris H

One of the DORBA guys commutes from Irving to TI in North Dallas all the time. He'd be the one to ask.

I'll see if I can get his route.


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> I like the route by Overlake Dr, keep going north to Lombardy to California Crossing..I've ridden that many times and it's safe...Overlake Dr is so-so neigborhood but I've ridden it without problems..



*THIS POST WAS EDITED - PLEASE REREAD *

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1779980

Here's the Lombardy option mapped out. The first one I did had a problem at Lombardy and 35. There was no cross point. I had to take us a little further north to cross I35 at Manana. I know those roads. It's a warehouse district and they should be perfectly safe. Northgate is kind of rolling, so everyone needs to be prepped for a little bit of climbing. 

Next up I will refine the route from Union Station up to Highland Park. I think we need to ride down Turtle Creek instead of Uptown. Turtle Creek is MUCH nicer.


----------



## Dave Hickey

My bad.....Manana is the road you have to take.. It crosses 35....


----------



## innergel

*Roll Call*

Current attendee list looking very good everyone! Feel free to add to the list. Where are the rest of the guys from last year - BlueChip, nonsleepingjon, and 633 maybe? 

Dave Hickey
innergel +2
JeffN +extra(s)
RoyIII
alx
wickedlite44
culdeus
GScot +wife
JayTee
ChrisH (tell the Rahr Brewery ride guys)
FlynG
JeffinTexas
tcruse11_ - added 4-11_


----------



## Jeff in Texas

I was wondering why you were saying Lombardy Dave.  Route looks good coming into Irivng (thats my hood). Northgate does have some rolling terrain, basically from Tom Braniff Dr. up to Story Rd. I checked out Storey Lane a few days ago and its not a viable option, split highway with no easy access to Grauwyler Rd. I was going to do another scout out tonight, but it looks like the route in my neck of the woods is set. Its all good.


----------



## tcruse11

I'm in I have my last final on the ninth.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Looks great...I like it


----------



## FlynG

Are we going to have a tech/support/supply/water stop along the way, DAL-FTW? I've only got one bottle rack on the fixie. I can carry more in the jersey if we aren't planning a stop. I'm good either way, just want to know. 

How much dinero is the train ride back going to be?

I'm going to surprise the spousal unit with a weekend in the big D. I suppose I could further surprise her if we needed to call out a SAG car with a rack for a major breakdown. At least on the Dallas side of DFW, she will probably be shopping over that way anyhow. 

Flyn G, who is looking forward to the rider and really looking forward to finishing this skool in joysey and getting my hillbilly butt home. 2 more weeks!


----------



## Dave Hickey

No Sag...There are plenty of places to stop for water, etc..We stopped half way last year for lunch..We'll probably do something similar..

I don't remember the exact amount for the train but it's less than $5


----------



## Alx

Train is 4 bucks for an all day pass. BTW who is doing the ride fixed?


----------



## Chris H

If I'm able to go (about 50/50 this point) I'm not riding fixed. Already did that one. However I might be tempted to ride the Dummy if enough slow people show up.


----------



## GScot

I'm planning to lug my out of shape ass around on the fixed. Mrs. GScot is planning to ride fixed if I get her new bike built up in time, otherwise she'll be on her carbon wonderbike.


----------



## FlynG

Thanks for the info Dave...see all of you there!

innergel, I'll be at the Doubletree (free with points!) nearest to your house.

Fixie for sure! Not a Kerin or custom frame or other mouth watering delectable some of the others may be bringing, but I like it. 

Flyn G


----------



## Alx

Glad to see plenty of people riding fixed cause I'll be bringing mine and I don't feel like being left behind.

Chris H, you should bring out the big dummy, those things are awesome!


----------



## innergel

I'm probably riding SS instead of fixed. There's an outside chance I'll ride geared (new Merckx)! Oh the humanity! I need a little coasting on this route. Not to mention anything that puts less stress on my hernia is a good thing. 

Don't worry about being left behind. This ride is a decided casual pace. No one is getting dropped or left behind. 

FlynG, good deal on the hotel. If anyone else is looking for a place to stay, he'll be at the DoubleTree - Park Central in Dallas. It's not far from the route and one of the train stops. We'll roll from there Sat morning down to Union Station. Post ride festivities TBD.


----------



## culdeus

I don't own a SS/Fixie so I might stand out here. But it does look like I'll be able to do this one. Probably try to leave from my house and intersect with you guys on the ?lake? 

I guess I could get to one of the train stations down to union, or just ride there and double back. 

What sort of pace do you expect so I can sell this to the mrs.? 

Also can bring my 705 which will help some with the navigation.


----------



## culdeus

Ok, looked at the map. 

The Storey road stretch worries me. Isn't there a MUT that gets you from BAchman thru greenbelt that's paved? I know there are a bunch of unpaved trails running in that area somewhere and some run west-east. I can sort of make them out on the sat, but I wouldn't trust that.


----------



## innergel

culdeus said:


> Ok, looked at the map.
> 
> The Storey road stretch worries me. Isn't there a MUT that gets you from BAchman thru greenbelt that's paved? I know there are a bunch of unpaved trails running in that area somewhere and some run west-east. I can sort of make them out on the sat, but I wouldn't trust that.


The Storey Road section was removed from consideration. I posted another route that takes us around Bachman Lake and then up to Manana Rd and across. Look at the link in one of my last posts. It's in there. 

As for a Dallas meeting place, I am going to meet FlynG at the DoubleTree - Park Central and then we'll roll from there. I'm not sure of the time or whether we'll ride to Union Station or take the train. You are welcome to meet us there and we can all go together. 

Last year I got home around 3pm. But we definitely poked around a bit. And there were a few stops along the way. If you need to bail, you can always split off and ride down to the TRE to get home.


----------



## wickedlite44

I can also meet up at the Doubletree the morning of. It is the one on 75 by northpark mall right?


----------



## innergel

wickedlite44 said:


> I can also meet up at the Doubletree the morning of. It is the one on 75 by northpark mall right?


Cool. This is coming together nicely. I bet we have us another nice group coming from Dallas by May 10.

DoubleTree by Northpark = yes.


----------



## culdeus

wickedlite44 said:


> I can also meet up at the Doubletree the morning of. It is the one on 75 by northpark mall right?


I can come get you to the route if needed. My plan theoretically is to ride from my house to my mom's house west of fort worth that day intersecting the pack for a huge chunk of it and the TT for a big chunk of it if someone is continuing onward. 

Will put my Garmin 705 to the test.


----------



## RoyIII

Alas, I have a brother's wedding party in Austin on the 10th - you guys be safe.


----------



## innergel

RoyIII said:


> Alas, I have a brother's wedding party in Austin on the 10th - you guys be safe.


I'm sorry you won't be joining us. We'll post lots of pics for you.

Early next week I'll post final meeting locations and times for the Dallas group. And FWIW, we may have to make a small on-the-fly adjustment to the route. I drove by Bachman Lake last week and the NW Hwy crossing point I have mapped does not look good. We should be able to make a minor adjustment and we'll be all right though.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I'll have the FTW part done early next week as well... I'm traveling this week


----------



## GScot

USPS has Mrs. GScot all worked up, wheels for her new fixie are undelivered 10 days past the priority mail ship date. If they don't show up it'll be a geared ride for her.


----------



## Dave Hickey

*Attention- Fort Worth Riders*

The train leaves the Fort Worth Intermodal center at 8:30 Saturday. Please be there in plenty of time.. I'll be there around 8:00..

We arrive at Dallas Union Station at 9:35.... 

The weather is supposed to be great......


----------



## Chris H

Dave Hickey said:


> The train leaves the Fort Worth Intermodal center at 8:30 Saturday. Please be there in plenty of time.. I'll be there around 8:00..
> 
> We arrive at Dallas Union Station at 9:35....
> 
> The weather is supposed to be great......


Working a 24 hour shift on Friday. Hopefully the powers that be treat me kindly. If they do I will be there ready to go on the 0830 train.

Otherwise I will go home and get the sleep I should have gotten the night before.


----------



## innergel

Chris H said:


> Working a 24 hour shift on Friday. Hopefully the powers that be treat me kindly. If they do I will be there ready to go on the 0830 train.
> 
> Otherwise I will go home and get the sleep I should have gotten the night before.


I hope you can make it Chris. We need version 2 of the spoke cards!


----------



## innergel

Attention Dallas riders!!

There are two meeting locations for Dallas. 
1. DoubleTree Park Central hotel parking lot, 8am. Be ready to roll at 8am.
2. Union Station at 915am to meet the Ft Worth bunch.

We can either ride to Union Station or we can grab the DART at some point along the way. Please let us know where you are planning to meet. If you are running late, please call someone and let them know so we can wait for you. My cell number is two one four five three three one nine seven six. 

I spoke to Dave Cheakas yesterday. He built Dave's red and white single speed. He is setting us up a rest stop for us at his shop near Love Field. Bananas, oranges, water, etc. There may be door prizes for everyone as well. :thumbsup: We can all check out my MX Leader while we are there. 

A+ on the good weather. I'm excited!



Dave Hickey said:


> The train leaves the Fort Worth Intermodal center at 8:30 Saturday. Please be there in plenty of time.. I'll be there around 8:00..
> 
> We arrive at Dallas Union Station at 9:35....
> 
> The weather is supposed to be great......


----------



## FlynG

innergel said:


> A+ on the good weather. I'm excited!


+1 Me too. I'll be ready 8AM sharp.

Flyn G


----------



## Dave Hickey

innergel said:


> Attention Dallas riders!!
> 
> I spoke to Dave Cheakas yesterday. He built Dave's red and white single speed. He is setting us up a rest stop for us at his shop near Love Field. Bananas, oranges, water, etc. There may be door prizes for everyone as well. :thumbsup: We can all check out my MX Leader while we are there.
> 
> !


How cool is that???? I hope David doesn't mind that I'll be riding my red Panasonic Keirin bike


----------



## Dave Hickey

Me too...I'm not aware of any other FTW riders...unless GScot and wife are coming to FTW


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> Me too...I'm not aware of any other FTW riders...unless GScot and wife are coming to FTW


Isn't JayTee coming from the Ft Worth side?


----------



## Dave Hickey

I don't know...I thought Dallas.


----------



## culdeus

So if I show up with a record 10 sp bike will I get jeered? I just can't get into this whole one speed thing. I'm just not grouchy enough.

ETA: I will say I'm at least somewhat iffy. I managed to roll my ankle pretty bad a few weeks ago. It's just not getting better and hurts noticeably more after riding. It doesn't make a bunch of sense why cycling would hurt it. I might have to go to a less floaty pedal for awhile. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## innergel

culdeus said:


> So if I show up with a record 10 sp bike will I get jeered? I just can't get into this whole one speed thing. I'm just not grouchy enough.


Nah. You'll be good with any bike. You going to meet us at the DoubleTree?

I'm pretty good natured and Dave is a jolly, furry bear. And we ride one gear lots. Come to think of it, most one gear types are not too grouchy. Must be all the time saved adjusting deraillers.


----------



## culdeus

Ok, so is the route finalized? Never saw how would get from the airport area down to sundance etc.


----------



## culdeus

The goal from the airport would be to hit randal mill road which finally turns into 4th street to calhoun to the intermodal galactic transport terminal. Correct?

Or if perhaps that stretch of 4th is a little too wheels in terms of the neighborhoodf the TT is available very nearby there and would avoid some of the neighborhoods and can pick up 4th east of downtown a bit.


----------



## GScot

I'm slaving over the hot forges from dawn to O'dark:45 every day so we can make it. (And so innergel gets to see his next toy ) We are going to be with you Mr. Hickey, Ft Worth is our start point.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Correct..Trinity or Highway 10 to Hadley Ederville to Randal Mill..It's an easy route

I got called out of town at the last minute but I'll be home Thursday night... The route between the airport and FTW is basically the same as last year only reversed...


----------



## Dave Hickey

Cool...I can't wait


----------



## innergel

*Roll Call*

Please chime in and let us know who is meeting where. 

*Ft Worth - Intermodal Galactic Transport Hatchery - 8am*
Dave Hickey
GScot 
Mrs GScot
ChrisH

*Dallas - DoubleTree yuppieville - 8am*
Innergel +2 interlopers
culdeus
FlynG
JeffN +extras

Lots of people are iffy and we haven't heard from several. Come on, chime in. The time is now!


----------



## Dave Hickey

innergel said:


> Please chime in and let us know who is meeting where.
> 
> *Ft Worth - Intermodal Galactic Transport Hatchery - 8am*
> Dave Hickey
> GScot
> Mrs GScot
> ChrisH
> 
> *Dallas - DoubleTree yuppieville - 8am*
> Innergel +2 interlopers
> culdeus
> FlynG
> JeffN +extras
> 
> Lots of people are iffy and we haven't heard from several. Come on, chime in. The time is now!


For anyone that is on the fence about this ride.

It is an easy pace, social, no drop ride...all types of bikes are welcome.... _(fixed, multi-geared, single speed, hell ...we'll even take a recumbent) _

We had a blast last year...come and join us......


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> For anyone that is on the fence about this ride.
> 
> It is an easy pace, social, no drop ride...all types of bikes(fixed, geared, hell ...we'll even take a recumbent) are welcome....
> 
> We had a blast last year...come and join us......


+1000 

Best ride of the year by far.

I'm not so sure about recumbants though.  Even I have limits.


----------



## culdeus

Took great care to navigate the map almost to the foot for GPS users to love field area. Please confirm this is a good route. There will be a dismount and walk to get off the katy trail at lee park. From there continue on via turtle creek. If this is good I'll continue to draw the rest of the map.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/tx/dallas/924083596132


----------



## innergel

culdeus said:


> Took great care to navigate the map almost to the foot for GPS users to love field area. Please confirm this is a good route. There will be a dismount and walk to get off the katy trail at lee park. From there continue on via turtle creek. If this is good I'll continue to draw the rest of the map.
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/tx/dallas/924083596132


That looks great. 

I'm a bit concerned about a big bunch of us riding along the Katy Trail at 10am on a Saturday morning. It might be better to stay on the roads and take Turtle Creek or McKinney up into Highland Park. I'd also take us up Lakeside to Beverly, instead of staying on Armstrong. I think Lakeside is nicer scenery. Either way, it's all good.


----------



## culdeus

innergel said:


> That looks great.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about a big bunch of us riding along the Katy Trail at 10am on a Saturday morning. It might be better to stay on the roads and take Turtle Creek or McKinney up into Highland Park. I'd also take us up Lakeside to Beverly, instead of staying on Armstrong. I think Lakeside is nicer scenery. Either way, it's all good.


Yeah, considered that issue. But I don't see a good way to get everyone out of downtown to turtle creek without it being either a red light fest or just utter confusion with all the one way streets. I'm also not 100% sure there's a cut through the bushes where I put it. I don't ride the KT much so I'm not sure. I'd say I'm 70% sure you can get through somewhere right through there down to lemmon. I can take the squid via trailer down there to check it out if needed. 

Just plan on taking it easy and using it as a warmup. The fixies have some decent climbing as soon as the KT is over anyways.


----------



## innergel

culdeus said:


> Yeah, considered that issue. But I don't see a good way to get everyone out of downtown to turtle creek without it being either a red light fest or just utter confusion with all the one way streets. I'm also not 100% sure there's a cut through the bushes where I put it. I don't ride the KT much so I'm not sure. I'd say I'm 70% sure you can get through somewhere right through there down to lemmon. I can take the squid via trailer down there to check it out if needed.
> 
> Just plan on taking it easy and using it as a warmup. The fixies have some decent climbing as soon as the KT is over anyways.


There is an entrance to the Katy Trail right there at the AAC. We could get on there and then jump down to Turtle Creek right past Maple. I used to live right there and there is an entrance/exit at Maple and Turtle Creek. The busy part of the trail is from that spot north, so it won't be too bad on the AAC end. We'll just take it easy. That would save all the messing around downtown.


----------



## Dave Hickey

+1....ridden it many times...


----------



## culdeus

innergel said:


> There is an entrance to the Katy Trail right there at the AAC. We could get on there and then jump down to Turtle Creek right past Maple. I used to live right there and there is an entrance/exit at Maple and Turtle Creek. The busy part of the trail is from that spot north, so it won't be too bad on the AAC end. We'll just take it easy. That would save all the messing around downtown.


Yeah, but the train won't stop at the AAC. Unless I'm not following you.

Also look at the satellite. the path I drew utilizes that strip of the trail which I think you are talking about.

ETA: Map updated to utilize Maple exit off the KT. Route from DLF to FW to come later today.


----------



## innergel

culdeus said:


> Yeah, but the train won't stop at the AAC. Unless I'm not following you.
> 
> Also look at the satellite. the path I drew utilizes that strip of the trail which I think you are talking about.


I meant we would get off at Union Station and ride up Houston Street to the AAC and pick up the Katy Trail there. I wasn't very clear with my last post. 

I didn't look at the satellite version. We are talking about the same route. I was just suggesting we get off the trail a little earlier. Either way, it doesn't matter. Turtle Creek and the Katy Trail are parallel so it's all good.


----------



## culdeus

culdeus said:


> Took great care to navigate the map almost to the foot for GPS users to love field area. Please confirm this is a good route. There will be a dismount and walk to get off the katy trail at lee park. From there continue on via turtle creek. If this is good I'll continue to draw the rest of the map.
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/tx/dallas/924083596132


Route complete as a rough draft. Please comment.


----------



## wickedlite44

i will be there 8am at doubletree!


----------



## JeffN

I'll be bring 2, maybe 3 others from Rockwall and we'll meet at Union Station around 9:15.


----------



## culdeus

I'll probably just ride from my house to union. 

Any comments on the route?


----------



## innergel

culdeus said:


> I'll probably just ride from my house to union.
> 
> Any comments on the route?


Route looks great cul. Thanks for doing that. We're good to go. 

One of my interlopers called yesterday and asked if he could bring more people. Of course I said yes. We may have 8-10 people coming from the DoubleTree. Looks to be more than last year.

JeffN, glad to see you bringing a few extras. wicked, see you at the DoubleTree.

I'm really excited now!


----------



## Dave Hickey

Cool...This is great...the more the merrier


----------



## GScot

At the park your car place on the Ft Worth end. A-OK as in it's safe to park there and leave things well hidden inside the truck cab. B-OK so long as you like to gamble a little. C-Don't leave anything inside your truck. D-Atomic anal rape. E-What truck? You didn't park here.


----------



## Chris H

GScot said:


> At the park your car place on the Ft Worth end. A-OK as in it's safe to park there and leave things well hidden inside the truck cab. B-OK so long as you like to gamble a little. C-Don't leave anything inside your truck. D-Atomic anal rape. E-What truck? You didn't park here.


Probably A, bordering a little on B. It's not like you're parking in Dallas :aureola: . 

My wife rides the train to work everyday and hasn't had a problem in the last 4 years she's done it. IIRC, I've only heard of one or two incidents the whole time she's ridden the train. Believe me, she would know. Word travels fast among the regular commuters.

She doesn't park at ITC though, she parks at T&P. Which is the end of the line stop. It's nice because it has covered parking and a bigger lot that isn't actually on the street. Both places have security (ish) people out there. During the week, I'd say T&P is more secure because it has security cameras and uniformed officers (real ones, not security guards) making regular rounds. Weekends? Dunno...


----------



## innergel

GScot said:


> At the park your car place on the Ft Worth end. A-OK as in it's safe to park there and leave things well hidden inside the truck cab. B-OK so long as you like to gamble a little. C-Don't leave anything inside your truck. D-Atomic anal rape. E-What truck? You didn't park here.


I vote for D - Atomic anal rape. LOL


----------



## Dave Hickey

Chris, are you coming?..

GScot- I wouldn't worry about parking downtown at all.....I've never had a problem


----------



## culdeus

innergel said:


> I vote for D - Atomic anal rape. LOL


ok, I'm scared now.


----------



## Dave Hickey

nah...just don't ride in front of Innergel...you'll be fine


----------



## innergel

culdeus said:


> ok, I'm scared now.


bring plenty of "chamois lube". you'll be fine


----------



## Chris H

innergel said:


> bring plenty of "chamois lube". you'll be fine


Is that why they call it "Nut Butter"???


----------



## culdeus

Turn by turn.	


Turn left at Young St	0.01 miles
Turn left at Jefferson Viaduct Blvd/S Market St/TX-354 Continue to follow S Market St	0.11 miles
Turn left at Elm St	0.37 miles
Turn right at N Houston St	0.48 miles
Turn right at Turtle Creek Blvd/TX-289	3.02 miles
Continue on Armstrong Pkwy	4.14 miles
Turn left at Beverly Dr	4.97 miles
Turn right at Bordeaux Ave	5.68 miles
Turn right to stay on Bordeaux Ave	5.93 miles
Turn left at W Mockingbird Ln	6.16 miles
Turn right at Prosper St	6.21 miles
Turn left at Savage St	6.35 miles
Turn right at Roper St	6.45 miles
Turn left at Kelton Dr	7.27 miles
Turn right at Taos Rd	7.56 miles
Turn left at Catawba Rd	7.91 miles
Slight right at Canyon Dr	8.23 miles
Turn left at Watauga Rd	8.38 miles
Turn left at Midway Rd	8.45 miles
Turn left at Shorecrest Dr	9.23 miles
Turn right to stay on Shorecrest Dr	9.25 miles
Turn left at Lombardy Ln	12.43 miles
Turn right at Shady Trail	13.06 miles
Turn left at Manana Dr	13.58 miles
Turn left at Newkirk St	14.58 miles
Turn right at California Crossing Rd	15.08 miles
Turn left at Wildwood Dr	15.57 miles
Continue on Tom Braniff Dr	16.3 miles
Turn right at E Northgate Dr	17.11 miles
Turn right at Valley View Ln	23.81 miles
Turn left at Walnut Hill Ln/W Walnut Hill Ln	24.63 miles
Turn left at S Airfield Dr	24.82 miles
Turn left at E Mid Cities Blvd	27.35 miles
Turn left at N Euless Main St/N Main St	29.08 miles
Turn right at Trinity Blvd	32.54 miles
Slight right at Mosier Valley Rd	35.47 miles
Slight right at Trinity Blvd	36.49 miles
Turn left at S Precinct Line Rd	38.85 miles
Turn right at Randol Mill Rd	40.61 miles
Continue on E 1st St	45.57 miles
Continue on E 4th St	47.7 miles
Continue on E 3rd St	49.4 miles
Turn left at Terry St	49.69 miles
Terry St turns right and becomes E 4th St	49.73 miles
Turn left at 287/Commerce St	49.98 miles
Turn left at E 14th St	50.5 miles


----------



## Dave Hickey

Great job.....


----------



## culdeus




----------



## Chris H

culdeus said:


>


Well that's gotta be some sort of mistake.

Looking at that it appears that there will be a 10-20 mph tail wind.  

I am the Anti-tailwind.


----------



## culdeus

so how are you guys getting from the double tree to union?


----------



## innergel

culdeus said:


> so how are you guys getting from the double tree to union?


We can either ride down Greenville Ave a little ways and pick up the DART down to Union Station, or we can ride all the way to Union Station. 

I'm thinking we get the train, maybe at Lovers. That will give us some time to do a meet and greet and get rolling with no pressure. But I'm open to what the group wants to do. 

Are you bringing your Garmin? Any way to plug that route in there?


----------



## culdeus

innergel said:


> We can either ride down Greenville Ave a little ways and pick up the DART down to Union Station, or we can ride all the way to Union Station.
> 
> I'm thinking we get the train, maybe at Lovers. That will give us some time to do a meet and greet and get rolling with no pressure. But I'm open to what the group wants to do.
> 
> Are you bringing your Garmin? Any way to plug that route in there?


I'll probably get on at mockingbird station because I'm lazy and probably have another 20 or so to do at the end of the ride. 

I'll have my garmin705. It's got the route loaded, but the unit itself has some limitations that I'm bumping into. Primarily I didn't get the full map pack for it so street by street directions aren't prompted. It's still a great tool as is, but I wouldn't totally count on it for murphy's law reasons. 

When I scrape together another 120 bucks I'll get the full maps and it will rOOl.


----------



## innergel

culdeus said:


> I'll probably get on at mockingbird station because I'm lazy and probably have another 20 or so to do at the end of the ride.
> 
> I'll have my garmin705. It's got the route loaded, but the unit itself has some limitations that I'm bumping into. Primarily I didn't get the full map pack for it so street by street directions aren't prompted. It's still a great tool as is, but I wouldn't totally count on it for murphy's law reasons.
> 
> When I scrape together another 120 bucks I'll get the full maps and it will rOOl.


I just checked the DART schedule. There is an 821am and 851am train from the Lovers Station. It takes 20 minutes to get to Union Station from there. I'm thinking we'll grab the 851am at Lovers on the Red Line. Mockingbird is the next stop down, so you could jump on the same train we'll be on and hook up with us. I'm sure we'll all be piled in the front or back. 

I'm not worried too much about the route, but it's good to have the Garmin. I know Uptown and HP pretty well, but the area around Love Field is a little dicey, esp. on the side streets. But I think we'll be fine.


----------



## Jeff in Texas

culdeus said:


> Turn by turn.
> 
> 
> Turn right at E Northgate Dr	17.11 miles
> Turn right at Valley View Ln	23.81 miles
> Turn left at Walnut Hill Ln/W Walnut Hill Ln	24.63 miles



I'm not sure or not I will be able to make the ride. But I would like to throw in my two cents on this part of the route. After turning right on Valley View Lane (next to DFW Airport) the road narrows from 4 down to 2 lanes, the speed limit is 45 mph. Its only a 1/3 to 1/2 lengh of road at the most but has narrow shoulders, if traffic attempts to pass it could get ugly. There are 3 good options.

1.Turn right on Esters (four way stop with 711 store on the northeast corner) then turn left on Walnut Hill Lane. Best option.

2. Turn right on the highway frontage road, then left again on Walnut Hill Lane. Poorest Option. Must look out for traffic when getting into the left lane when before turning onto Walnut Hill Lane.

3. Take North Gate Drive onto DFW airport then either take the 1st or 2nd right which will lead to S Airfield Drive. Decreases route milage somewhat.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## culdeus

Jeff in Texas said:


> 1.Turn right on Esters (four way stop with 711 store on the northeast corner) then turn left on Walnut Hill Lane. Best option.
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion.


Done! TYVM


----------



## culdeus

My ride came to an abrupt hault when a passenger in a chevy suburban reached out and smacked me on the ass. Bike is in pieces and luckily I escaped with no broken bones. FWPD was there pretty fast and the car behind got part of the license plate. The cop was a 5 time MS150 vet as a rider and volunteer and said he'd personally get this taken care of. 

Hope all ended well for everyone else.


----------



## Chris H

culdeus said:


> My ride came to an abrupt hault when a passenger in a chevy suburban reached out and smacked me on the ass. Bike is in pieces and luckily I escaped with no broken bones. FWPD was there pretty fast and the car behind got part of the license plate. The cop was a 5 time MS150 vet as a rider and volunteer and said he'd personally get this taken care of.
> 
> Hope all ended well for everyone else.


Major Major bummer.

Sorry to hear that. I peeled off earlier to head towards the house.

I had a great time. However, next time I'm bringing a faster bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Innergel had his truck broken into while we were riding....Double bummer


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> Innergel had his truck broken into while we were riding....Double bummer


+1

among the missing items:
- the entire drivers side window
- ipod 20gb
- pocket knife
- wallet containing two credit cards, one debit card, one flex spending card, insurance info, drivers license, and a crisp $100 bill
- my cycling bag containing Polar HRM and strap, all my cogs and sprockets and tools for my track bike, jersey, tshirt, three pairs of gloves, misc tubes, RoadID, glasses case for my Tayo's and two spare sets of lenses, etc. - no telling what else was in there
- my faith in human kind

I'm glad everyone made it out. It was definitely a ride for the ages. One I'll never soon forget. I actually had a lot of fun meeting everyone and enjoyed the riding when we weren't crashing, bonking or overheating in the unexpected hills. Or finding our vehicles broken into.

BTW, Carol went to Presby Hospital and they put 5 stitches in her lip. Her husband was thrilled.


----------



## Chris H

innergel said:


> +1
> 
> among the missing items:
> - the entire drivers side window
> - ipod 20gb
> - pocket knife
> - wallet containing two credit cards, one debit card, one flex spending card, insurance info, drivers license, and a crisp $100 bill
> - my cycling bag containing Polar HRM and strap, all my cogs and sprockets and tools for my track bike, jersey, tshirt, three pairs of gloves, misc tubes, RoadID, glasses case for my Tayo's and two spare sets of lenses, etc. - no telling what else was in there
> - my faith in human kind
> 
> I'm glad everyone made it out. It was definitely a ride for the ages. One I'll never soon forget. I actually had a lot of fun meeting everyone and enjoyed the riding when we weren't crashing, bonking or overheating in the unexpected hills. Or finding our vehicles broken into.
> 
> BTW, Carol went to Presby Hospital and they put 5 stitches in her lip. Her husband was thrilled.


Holy Crap! Double Holy Crap!

I think we should rename this the DFW Trauma Ride/Knife and Gun club get together.

Or, more simply... DFWTR/KAGCGT

5 stitches? Wow, any on the inside? Didn't look like it was big enough for that many stitches.


----------



## innergel

Chris H said:


> Holy Crap! Double Holy Crap!
> 
> I think we should rename this the DFW Trauma Ride/Knife and Gun club get together.
> 
> Or, more simply... DFWTR/KAGCGT
> 
> 5 stitches? Wow, any on the inside? Didn't look like it was big enough for that many stitches.


Rene said they had to put two inside and three outside. Three shots in the lip too. Ouch. What a trooper Carol was yesterday.

I like the new name. I think we know what the spoke card for the next ride will look like too  

Chris, you were definitely the man for the day. Lugging that 50lb Big Dummy up those all rollers and through the wind. You made it a lot longer than I would have. I'd have bailed at the bottom of Northgate, guaranteed.


----------



## FlynG

*Texas Trauma Ride...*

It's a great ride when bad things aren't happening!

Mrs. Flyn G and myself made it home without incident. Here are a few pixors from the "Trauma Ride".

View attachment 125280

Everybody but me.

View attachment 125281

The 5 Fixie/Single speed riders.

View attachment 125282

My vote for toughest hombre award, the lady with the band-aid 'stache. Not many folks would endo, spray the blood and concrete off and go for a 50 mile ride for "fun".

I'm ready for the next one. So is Mrs. G. She had an outstanding time touring the Big D by herself. So much so, that I beat her back to the hotel showered, and had the first summer ale before she made it back. She counsels that we set up a SO spa day or training shopping trip concurrent with our ride next time. Although, perhaps a first responders course might be more appropriate.

Flyn G


----------



## wickedlite44

Dan here. I just wanted to let everyone know I had a great time even considering all the downfalls that we had. If we hold the event next year, I would defenitely want to ride. Hope everyone had as much fun as I did.


----------



## Chris H

Alright everybody.

I was inspired to make a spoke card. If you want one just shoot me a PM with your address and I'll throw one in the mail for you. Or if you wanna do your own I can send you a higher resolution copy of the pic to laminate your own self.

Just give me a few days to have them laminated first. Don't worry about cost. These things are only a couple of bucks to make up. Just remember, when you speak of me... speak fondly.

Front of Card:










Back of Card:


----------



## Dave Hickey

I want one.....for sure...you outdid yourself...

I haven't seen GScot post since the ride...I think I killed him and his wife in the last 5 miles... I kept saying "just one more mile".....


----------



## wickedlite44

for my first one, i will def. want one. thanks!


----------



## Chris H

Dave Hickey said:


> I want one.....for sure...you outside yourself...
> 
> I haven't seen GScot post since the ride...I think I killed him and his wife in the last 5 miles... I kept saying "just one more mile".....


LOL. Don't kill him, I still need him.

The back card won't be visible again for a bit. I'm changing one image and cleaning it up a bit. However I'll get one out to you. I also have your shirt.


----------



## FlynG

Most definitely! I want one. :thumbsup: 

Great Ride when all the bad stuff wasn't going on! :yikes: 

Flyn G

PS
PM sent


----------



## innergel

Someone post a separate ride report thread with pix. Then everyone can chip in. We need the Trauma Ride fully documented in all it's bloody, crashing, suffering, burglarized glory. No one is looking in the Texas forum. The whole RBR community needs to hear about this one. 

I'll try and get my pics downloaded tonight. If there isn't a separate thread in the Communting, Ride Reports forum at that point, then I'll start one.

PS - Dave Cheakas, I see you lurking down there. Thanks again for the fantastic rest stop.


----------



## wickedlite44

clay, can you post some pics? i am assuming you have some. curious as to what happened.


----------



## David Cheakas

Hey guys,

Sorry to hear about the problems on Saturday, but it sounds like it was for the most part a great ride. Joanna and I had fun getting everything ready for you. If anyone didn't get a t-shirt and calendar just let me know and I'll get one in the mail to you. If you plan another outing near me and need another reat stop, just let me know. I can also arrange to have an EMT present!


----------



## Dave Hickey

David, I think I speak for all of us when I say that your rest stop was the highlight of the day... You and Joanna went over and above and it's greatly appreciated...


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> David, I think I speak for all of us when I say that your rest stop was the highlight of the day... You and Joanna went over and above and it's greatly appreciated...



+1000

FYI, ChrisH posted a ride report here. Pls go add your pics and descriptions in there.


----------



## sweatqueen

*bummer*

sux to be me- i got onto the forum about three months too late to enjoy taking part. 
hope i can remember this for next year!


----------



## innergel

sweatqueen said:


> sux to be me- i got onto the forum about three months too late to enjoy taking part.
> hope i can remember this for next year!


You are in luck. There is tentative talk of a fall version. There will definitely be a 2009 spring version. It appears to be an annual thing. So keep checking back. We can always use more women in the group :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey

innergel said:


> You are in luck. There is tentative talk of a fall version. There will definitely be a 2009 spring version. It appears to be an annual thing. So keep checking back. We can always use more women in the group :thumbsup:



I did it solo on Saturday...I found a new way across the levee northwest of Dallas- Shady Grove rd...:thumbsup:


----------



## David Loving

A fall ride sounds fine. I had to miss the last one because of work, so I'm ready.


----------



## pedalruns

David Loving said:


> A fall ride sounds fine. I had to miss the last one because of work, so I'm ready.



I missed the first one too..... and after reading the whole thread and seeing that it turned out to be a "trauma" ride, I'm glad I did...... lol!!! 

But really hope to make the next one, and hopefully all the 'trauma" will be left with that first ride...


----------

